# Weird issue with constrictor (demeter compulator)



## turbofeedus (Apr 5, 2019)

Hey all, I've had a constrictor/compulator on the back burner for a few months. Finally took the time to sit and troubleshoot it.
I was about at wit's end, so I started just checking some continuity around the PCB. I found that I was missing a ground connection on a few pads, specifically pin 4 on IC2, and the "ground" pad for the footswitch/daughter board. I put in a jumper and it came to life.
Hopefully this is just a defect in my board, or more likely some dumb mistake I made!


----------



## Hirti (Apr 24, 2019)

Hey, 

I just found this thread. Also had issues with my build not working for a year now. Tried your solution und voilà, mine also finally works! Thanks! 
So it definitely wasn't a dumb mistake you made.


----------



## turbofeedus (Apr 30, 2019)

Huh weird. Glad you sorted yours out.
@PedalPCB have you seen this before?


----------



## Robert (Apr 30, 2019)

turbofeedus said:


> Huh weird. Glad you sorted yours out.
> @PedalPCB have you seen this before?



This was the result of panelizating shaving off a portion of the ground plane, it only affected a few in the first batch of these.

There was a post about this before the forum switched servers, so I'm glad it was mentioned/documented again.


----------

